# Soul test results= 5.2 ph. Lime advice



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

Greeting all you cool cats and kittens! (Sorry) received my soil test results about a month ago and my ph is 5.2. In the dark about how much lime per 1,000 square feet would be a good starting point. I've heard it takes about 1-2 years to increase ph and somewhere around 50 lbs to raise ph .2? Any information and input would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your soil test should tell you how much to apply. Did it?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@g-man Dollars to donuts that his test was a MySoil/YardMastery or Soil Savvy test.


----------



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

it was a my soil test. No, it didn't specify the amount I should put down. It only said how much fertilizer I should put down. Do you have a soil test you would recommend? @Ridgerunner Why not just ask me what soil test I used rather than making a comment to g-man?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Sorry. No offense intended.


----------

